# damn it's cold all of a sudden



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Got it mostly figured out, though: Balaclava, winter shell jacket, gloves, thick windproof tights. 

Toes were frozen, only b/c I didn't think it was cold enough for extra protection (duh.) Gotta find the gaiters or wear ski socks or something. Lips were a mess also, duly noted- Bag Balm next time.

Still can't figure out what to do about post-shower itching (probably unavoidable.) Or that awful panicky feeling when the wind hits my face going uphill, and I don't feel like I'm getting enough air. _That_ sucked, mostly on the bridge climb.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Christine said:


> Toes were frozen, only b/c I didn't think it was cold enough for extra protection (duh.) Gotta find the gaiters or wear ski socks or something.


Neoprene shoe covers for the win.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

SauronHimself said:


> Neoprene shoe covers for the win.


Ditto. Performance used to sell them in XXL, which is useful if using mt. bike shoes. In your case at least a size or 2 larger. I've also been known to wear a taffeta with Polartec lined over shoe on top of the neoprene, which is not particularly wind resistance, as BTW. 

Another trick is to wear one layer more on the legs then you think necessary. You lose a ton of heat out of the legs. 

Going down to 15 to night


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Base layer; thermal jersey; soft shell jacket; chamois tights under second layer of tights; wool socks; mtb shoes; booties; balaclava; ski gloves ... no problem in mid-teens.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

It was 14 out this morning -- I caught the train. The older I get, the less I ride in the cold. I'll go for a walk at lunchtime. Supposed to be up to 30 by then.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Brought my bike stuff for a ride home tonight, but forgot the damn light. 

Got ski socks, no idea where to find my gaiters/booties. Grrrr.

Oh well, maybe tomorrow night.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

One of the worst things you can do for cold feet is put on some thick socks and jam your feet into your shoes. You're better off with thinner socks that allow some feet movement. The most cost effective short run thing are neoprene booties. If you're committed to doing this for the long run, then a pair of winter shoes are the best option. Yes, they are expensive, but they last forever, unlike neoprene booties -- and also way less hassle to take off and put on. I've had my pair of Sidi winter shoes for around 15 years. The velcro is starting to wear out.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

I used to mtb in the winter, at night even. Those were fun rides. Nothing like your CamelBak tube freezing up 

So I got some shoe-things someplace........nearly picked up a stray plastic bag during the ride in yesterday, started daydreaming about tearing off the bottom corners and lashing them to the pedal cages.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

It was bout 10 F when I left this morning. I had all the warm gear on, and it was almost enough, except for the fingers. The warm December has left me un-acclimated, I think.

It was also a nasty headwind of 15-17 mph most of the way, which in combination with the bike speed I figure gave me a personal wind chill of minus 15 or so. If the wind keeps up in that direction, I'll have a nice tailwind going home, which actually makes it feel warmer than with no wind. Is that a negative windchill?

Here's my selfie this morning from the bridge over the Connecticut River. there was no ice at all on the river two days ago; now it's half covered.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Ha, that's funny! I noticed icy puddles curbside this morning for what seems like the first time all winter.

Amazing what the proper gear can do. I might need an extra glove layer, though my fingers were only slightly chilled about an hour into the ride. 

Maybe ski base layers next time.....


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Christine said:


> Still can't figure out what to do about post-shower itching (probably unavoidable.) Or that awful panicky feeling when the wind hits my face going uphill, and I don't feel like I'm getting enough air. _That_ sucked, mostly on the bridge climb.


The post-shower skin itching thing is a version of hives and about the only thing that MIGHT help is a vigorous rubdown with a towel. You'll get used to breathing cold air. Realize that you're actually getting more air with each breath (higher air density at lower temperatures). Cross-country skiers have no issue with this down to sub-zero temps.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks, I'll try that next time!

Didn't know cold air was super-oxygenated. I do enjoy riding in the cold (not a fan of strong wind though.) Maybe that's why? It doesn't feel like the same sweaty, dramatic workout.

Wrapped the toes of my shoes in some clear packing tape for the ride home last night and wore wool (not ski) socks. Seemed to help, but I suspect it was due to temps being in the mid-high 30s this time, and almost no wind.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Christine said:


> Thanks, I'll try that next time!
> 
> Didn't know cold air was super-oxygenated. I do enjoy riding in the cold (not a fan of strong wind though.) Maybe that's why? It doesn't feel like the same sweaty, dramatic workout.
> 
> Wrapped the toes of my shoes in some clear packing tape for the ride home last night and wore wool (not ski) socks. Seemed to help, but I suspect it was due to temps being in the mid-high 30s this time, and almost no wind.


It was dramatically different yesterday. Riding home with the temp just above freezing was very comfortable, after the previous two mornings, with temp around 10. I forget how quickly one acclimates.

If inhaling cold air is irritating (I've occasionally had what's sometimes called exercise-induced asthma), warming and moistening the air by breathing through fabric that covers the mouth and nose helps a lot, IME. That's another reason for the balaclava. Bonus: you get to look like a terrorist.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

_That's another reason for the balaclava. Bonus: you get to look like a terrorist. _

I almost put on the black balaclava before leaving the gym locker room last night. However, this being the financial district, they're extra-sensitive to terrorist stuff! I walk past armed guards 2x/day. 

Also, the parking garage is right beneath where they put a sniper when the president comes to town. It's bad enough I carry around the black panniers. In any case, I prefer to think of myself as a ninja wearing it.

The breathing thing is a bit unsettling when it gets closer to 30 and under. Guess I just have to acclimate. When I put cloth over my mouth, feels like I can't breathe enough. Probably a bit of cold-induced asthma, or maybe just regular exercise-induced, since I often feel panicky (like there's not enough O2) on the first hills of the ride.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

JCavilia said:


> That's another reason for the balaclava. Bonus: you get to look like a terrorist.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Terrorist or clumsy?? :lol:


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

JCavilia said:


> That's another reason for the balaclava. Bonus: you get to look like a terrorist.


I think I just look like a crazy bicyclist, at least in this vicinity. Big problem with the balaclava is I can't cover my nose below a certain speed or my glasses fog.

In other news, I've found toe covers are useless and will continue using booties any time the shoes alone are insufficient.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

mtrac said:


> Big problem with the balaclava is I can't cover my nose below a certain speed or my glasses fog.


Yeah, there's that. On the other hand, you don't need the coverage as much when going slow. I'm constantly pulling it up or down as needed. It's pretty much second nature, now, and I hardly think about it. Pull it up if my face feels especially cold, pull down if I feel warm or the glasses start to fog up. 



> When I put cloth over my mouth, feels like I can't breathe enough.


I suspect that's psychological, Christine. There's no physical reason you can't get enough air coming even through heavy fabric (not the case with coated fabrics, neoprene, etc.). Maybe more practice and some mind games can get past that.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Just ordered the battery heated gloves from LLBean. At $200 a pair they're pricey, but reading reviews of cheaper gloves it looks like they don't last very long. At least with LLBean if anything goes wrong, they'll replace 'em. 

I commuted to work on Friday and the garmin read 8 degrees when I got in. My entire body (including toes) was fine, but my hands/fingers were no good. That's with hand warmers in between liner glove and shell and bar mitts. No other issue but my hands-- they've always been an issue. 

If these work I'm set (until things ice over). Anyone else had any success w/ battery heated gloves?


----------

